# Simulating local area network with servers



## SacamantecaS (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello

I have several servers in different geographic locations. As required by some software, including communication needs with the range 10.x.x.x (limitation of the software). Some of the services I have with the public IPs and jailed, but I wish they had an IP in that range also. I know (I read howto) how to communicate two teams with OpenVPN or IPSec, but I can not think how to do this with more than two servers and services over a jail. Any recommended reading? Any advice on how to implement this? Thanks.

Regards


----------



## Zare (Jun 24, 2011)

One server should have the desired local network configured on a single interface, and act as a OpenVPN bridged server + DHCP. All other servers would be OpenVPN clients. When all clients establish connections, they'll act as inside a same LAN. 

You'll have to use static tap devices on host for its jails to use OpenVPN inside them. Procedure - create tap interfaces, push them to jails via the cloned_interfaces directive of host's /etc/rc.conf. You'll also have to configure the devfs ruleset for jails accordingly. Search "OpenVPN inside jail" for straight tutorials.


----------



## SacamantecaS (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello

Thanks for responding. It has helped me a lot, I read me this reading ;-). I explain the scenario. I have two servers at one point and two others in different geographic points (one at each point). The first two I have high availability using ucarp, so some jails will remain enabled and waiting for others to fail the main. All services have a public IP and some of them to be administered are connected by a private IP (software limitations) and also if I think this pseudo-local network, I can use to synchronize internal db and administrations ;-). But I do not quite assimilate as have jails with public IP, with internal IP, which communicate with each individual jails and turn to the other server, and in turn the internet with openvpn or similar to other geographic locations :-S. Thanks

Regards


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2011)

You may have lost some people with that last sentence. Maybe try shorter sentences, or a network diagram


----------

